# Seems some Sites Blocked by Tata Photon+



## vidhubhushan (Sep 20, 2011)

since today morning, I am unable to open few file hosting / sharing sites -


rapidshare
uploading
filefactory
filesonic
filesflash
fileserve
wupload
easyshare
hotfile

the following sites work - 

megashare
megaupload
oron

i have even changed dns to google dns. 

what is happening is that if i try to open any of these sites, it says looking up and then connecting to and after some time generates an error message. i have tried changing browsers, clearing temp files etc. 

utorrent is working fine

so now they have finally blocked these sites in up east circle too   

i better try mblaze then


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 21, 2011)

vidhubhushan said:


> since today morning, I am unable to open few file hosting / sharing sites -
> 
> 
> rapidshare
> ...



on BSNL dont have problem 
Did u try https  version of those sites ?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 21, 2011)

just tried them with https and they don't work. tried using 3g of my phone and they started opening. so now it is confirmed that it is blocked at Tata Photon's end

cc person has just confirmed that it is blocked at Tata under orders of govt. and they don't have any other info on that


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

@vidhubhushan: y Tata Photon will do that?
pls confirm it with their CC & why.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 21, 2011)

i just a talk with a front line person and then after lot of persuasion with some team leader and their response is that - as per govt order that we have (we on't have any other info or g.o. number) permanently blocked them. when i asked why it is not there in newspaper / media, he said - i can't comment on that why govt has not done that.

i have seen on some other forums that they are blocking many sites since last few months like in tamilnadu etc.


----------



## rext99 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm using Tata Docomo 2g & I'm unable to access any of the sites as mentioned by OP. Also, my friend is unable to access them on Tata Photon. This problem started couple of days back, I'm in UP West circle. I thought its a temporary problem until I came across this thread. Even Megaupload is not opening for me & customer care is clueless.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

@vidhubhushan & rext99: 
try pinging the above sites using command prompt.
most probably u will get a "request timed out"

try with proxy sites to check if they open or not


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 21, 2011)

It all started with a Delhi Court John Doe Order for Reliance during launch of movie Singham to stop its piracy. The court gave them permission to ban pirate links (only those links used by pirates for the movie). This stupid ISP has banned complete domain. Their support people doesn't have this info and the front line girl i had a talk said something about movie Bodyguard and the moron team leader talked about govt. order when there is no such order. when i asked them to take this problem as a complaint the girl said she can't do that. I have the complete conversation recorded in my mobile phone. 

There is no such government order and i have checked / searched for it. I am planning to file an RTI regarding the same in a day or two and am thinking of going to consumer forum since this is a lie as these sites are working / opening using my bsnl 3g connection of my phone. what say guys?

@Zangetsu - using proxy, once the home page got opened but can't upload / download any file


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 21, 2011)

vidhubhushan said:


> It all started with a Delhi Court John Doe Order for Reliance during launch of movie Singham to stop its piracy. The court gave them permission to ban pirate links (only those links used by pirates for the movie). This stupid ISP has banned complete domain. Their support people doesn't have this info and the front line girl i had a talk said something about movie Bodyguard and the moron team leader talked about govt. order when there is no such order. when i asked them to take this problem as a complaint the girl said she can't do that. I have the complete conversation recorded in my mobile phone.
> 
> There is no such government order and i have checked / searched for it. I am planning to file an RTI regarding the same in a day or two and am thinking of going to consumer forum since this is a lie as these sites are working / opening using my bsnl 3g connection of my phone. what say guys?
> 
> @Zangetsu - using proxy, once the home page got opened but can't upload / download any file



Consumer  Suit will not be entertained by consumer court  over this as for this you have to go to telecom tribunal but RTI with TRAI asking details about any internet censoring of above sites will help you in  tribunal .


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 22, 2011)

@vidhubhushan: AFAIK RTI is not applicable on private sector


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @vidhubhushan: AFAIK RTI is not applicable on private sector



Essential Services provided by Private Sector come in perview of RTI 

In this case DoT and TRAI can provide this info .


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 22, 2011)

ya i was talking about rti for dot only as dot is responsible for asking ISPs to block any site / url
i am also going to start a cause on facebook regarding the same. these people have started behaving like we are in afghanistan and they are taliban govt.


----------



## H4CK3R (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, i also noticed this.
Happening from 20 sept.
Not able to surf free file hosting sites, mediafire included.
Why?
Tata photon + banned them?
Or, hosting sites banned tata photon +?


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2011)

^^
Indian ISPs can do anything, and attach TRAI/DoT after it. Justified.

Example:

Colonies exist on the moon as per TRAI.
We are not alone, Martians are coming as per DoT.
....etc etc....

Site is blocked as per DoT.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 24, 2011)

erm govt has not notified anything about blocking websites...else they would have announced it in the media...

also how is it that other companies have not blocked it yet other than tata....seems suspicious...


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 24, 2011)

It is some moron that has made the decision to ban these domain just like that. i had a talk with customer care and then after much pressure was able to reach some senior team leader and got this response - this is done as per the govt. order, why the govt. is not publicizing it, we don't know,  ASK THE GOVT. in case you need more info, contact any relationship centre. i went to one Tata Shoppe and got a  BLANK RESPONSE. those guys didn't had any idea that something like this has happened. He registered a complaint regarding the same and said it will be resolved. when i had a talk with tech support guy, he said - these hosting sites are banned because of piracy as per the orders of Delhi High Court. when i asked him to elaborate on it, he had a talk with some people and then said - contact customer support on email.

nobody has any explanation except some bits n pieces of the actual thing and what else they have is just B**LS**T.

Never expected this sort of GREAT MOVE will come from a group like TATA! 

JAI HO


----------



## asingh (Sep 25, 2011)

^^
The free net is a mere dream in India. With times to come it is going to get much worse. Sadly as countries are going liberal --- we are going back in time. They have a great plan to even monitor all tweets and facebooks feeds. Imagine  the effort and cost.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems The Crazy Guy is gone. Many sites are opening again since yesterday evening on Photon+ (like rapidshare, uploading, hotfile). haven't checked the other 32 blocked ones


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 30, 2011)

Seriously... damn... I don't have a word to say... when India started censoring websites like China... I just asked my brother to take photon+... m too angry... better I log out


----------



## robbinghood (Oct 3, 2011)

NO, the problem started with Reliance guys, the govt is hands in ass with them, There are so many websites and blogs commenting on India, spreading violent news about Indian people, hatred messages across websites and all BUT did the govt stop or block them?? NO, Just because Ambani and tata are pressurizing the Govt on their issues, they carry out orders. The problem started with Singham produced by reliance entertainment, They thought blocking links from Filehosts will stop the movie from getting online, so they asked court to issue order to ask ISP to ban filehosts, what happenned is ISP are half following, blocking some users and ip's on the servers to not allow service to filehosts, that is why some users can access and others cannot access File sharing hosts even though they are of same company!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

Guys, it seems all my friends who use TATA or IDEA USB dongle Internet drives, they cant acceess these sites. 
Although all BSNL users like me are able to


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 3, 2011)

i am using tata photon+ and the sites like rapidshare, easy-share, uploading & hitfile were inaccessible since 20 september 2011 but then they started working and i am able to access them since 28th september 2011. don't know about other users of tata.

on bsnl & airtel, these sites were opening during that duration.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

vidhubhushan said:


> i am using tata photon+ and the sites like rapidshare, easy-share, uploading & hitfile were inaccessible since 20 september 2011 but then they started working and i am able to access them since 28th september 2011. don't know about other users of tata.
> 
> on bsnl & airtel, these sites were opening during that duration.



Maybe the problem is region based...& not all Tata Users are affected by it...


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2011)

I had similar problem with BSNL broadband and was facing problems with various sites for 2-3 years. Tried all damn tricks suggested on the net. Proxy browsing helped me in that phase to an extent. Then my modem had some problem. When the servicing guy hard reset it, all sites started opening. So I guess at my end, the culprit was the modem.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 4, 2011)

If you absolutely need them, you should use Socks5, or better Premium VPN service.


----------



## Rohitt (Oct 13, 2011)

I am with BSNL UL 900 PLAN. All the links that @vidhubhusan has mentioned have been blocked. ****ing I have to use proxy at my own house to view them.Yes they told me that its Govt order to block them. A few days back i was able to view them without a glitch without proxy.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 17, 2011)

all sites are working fine now since 28th september 2011. have used some of them almost everyday


----------



## montsa007 (Oct 18, 2011)

Simple solution - Stop Piracy


----------



## nims11 (Oct 18, 2011)

slightly offtopic, but TATA PHOTON+ is quite a bad ISP. 
Bad ISPs - VuzeWiki


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

vidhubhushan said:


> just tried them with https and they don't work. tried using 3g of my phone and they started opening. so now it is confirmed that it is blocked at Tata Photon's end
> 
> cc person has just confirmed that it is blocked at Tata under orders of govt. and they don't have any other info on that


Its old news, the order came months ago, the agenda was put up by Reliance Big Pictures to prevent "Piracy" of Singham, or so they said in court at least, here's more info:

India starts blocking file storage websites in a move against piracy | ZDNet

So everyone, boycott reliance, its time that lying cheating scum of a company goes bankrupt(I can always dream, can't I?)

BSNL did not blocked filesharing sites, but they blocked btjunkie - the largest bittorrent search engine


----------



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah Bsnl blocked btjunkie.org


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yeah Bsnl blocked btjunkie.org


Damn it.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 18, 2011)

Does it really matter ? There are tons of mirror sites.


----------



## tkin (Oct 19, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Does it really matter ? There are tons of mirror sites.


Not really, I just liked the site that's all, never went down, ever. Plus its very responsive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Yeah Bsnl blocked btjunkie.org



yeah I also prefer this torrent site....
but bsnl blocking only 1 torrent site seems funny


----------



## avtarkaint (Dec 24, 2011)

reliance blocked filesonic


----------



## manaskumar (Dec 26, 2011)

Give TOR a shot and see censorship posed by ISP disappear in thin air. Enjoy Onion Routing!!! /*www.torproject.org/


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 26, 2011)

tor works really well guys, use it, so the govt can't f**k us

Also, BSNL has only blocked btjunkie.org.

LOL f@!L


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

Spoiler



*i42.tinypic.com/25rnzhz.jpg


using Airtel GPRS i get this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

^^lolz...I was getting the same page but in mediafire.com....today its working fine...
I don't know y its like this ???


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ Looks like my previous post was deleted. I wrote the solution there. Exclude 'www' part.


----------



## eggman (Dec 26, 2011)

You guys can try Ultrasurf also...but it's not ideal for big downloads


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 16, 2013)

the same stupidity has started again. filesflash.com which was not blocked then by Tata Photon+ guys is now blocked. i have checked it using its IP address and the site is working perfectly all right. i have not been able to find any info / latest reason regarding the same on Internet. i am yet to talk to cc guys though i know what blah blah those morons are going to do.

is this site blocked on other ISPs too?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 16, 2013)

the site you are talking about is blocked along with many other file hosting & image hosting sites(just search any major *ahem* indian site/forum) like ul.to,depositfiles etc.many of these sites are associated with indian adult content but what i don't get is why block uploaded & depositfiles which are rarely used by indian adult sites.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 16, 2013)

Bayimg.com is also meaninglessly blocked these days


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 16, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> the site you are talking about is blocked along with many other file hosting & image hosting sites(just search any major *ahem* indian site/forum) like ul.to,depositfiles etc.many of these sites are associated with indian adult content but what i don't get is why block uploaded & depositfiles which are rarely used by indian adult sites.



both the sites uploaded and depositfiles are also actively used with adult content including indian adult content. frankly speaking, i haven't found any file sharing site that is absolutely clean. then what is the point of blocking any one / some of them. this way, morons are blocking genuine / regular file sharing as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2013)

all file sharing sites are used for adult content but as far as i know majority of indian adult content is hosted on filesflash & it is also the preferred/recommended site on almost all indian adult forums.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm getting this in adf.ly website
*"This website/URL has been blocked until further notice either pursuant to Court orders or on the Directions issued by the Department of Telecommunications"*

it was working today morning....WTF


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 17, 2013)

Good.
Now no "You can skip the ad in 5...4.....3..."


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Good.
> Now no "You can skip the ad in 5...4.....3..."



forget about skipping AD...the page itself is blocked with above message


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2013)

though a repost, use this to get direct link from adfly links

vinaget.us - GET LINK ADF.LY


----------



## paroh (Jun 20, 2013)

ist of Blocked Websites-Regulatory Guidelines & HighCourt Orders
*www.youbroadband.in/List of Blocked Websites-Regulatory Guidelines & HighCourt Orders.pdf


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 21, 2013)

ty for the link but not every isp posts something like that 



paroh said:


> ist of Blocked Websites-Regulatory Guidelines & HighCourt Orders
> *www.youbroadband.in/List of Blocked Websites-Regulatory Guidelines & HighCourt Orders.pdf


----------



## bukaida (Jul 7, 2013)

manaskumar said:


> Give TOR a shot and see censorship posed by ISP disappear in thin air. Enjoy Onion Routing!!! /*www.torproject.org/


Absolutely, work on every ISP without censorship. Browsing speed will be a little slower though, but something is better than nothing.Hats off to Vidalia.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2013)

adf.ly links opens perfectly in my college computer labs. Damn these ISP's for blocking the links.


----------

